# Recipe Advice Ipa Nz Hops



## kjparker (18/8/11)

Hi,

I want to put down an all NZ hop IPA style beer. I have the following:

Burson Barret Ale Malt
.5kg Crystal
.5kg caramalt
Nelson Sauvin Hops 1kg
Super Alpha Hops 1kg
Cascade Hops 1kg
Riwaka Hops 100g
Moteuaka hops 100g

Yeast I will need to get, but I do have some US05 I could build a starter with.

Here's what I have so far for the Malt Bill, will need some help with the hop additions. I like a really hoppy IPA, I absolutely adored the epic IPA, and the Monkey Wizard IPA I had when I was in NZ on Holidays recently. I know this isnt going to be anything close to the calibre of those, but i guess it gives you an idea of what I am looking for.

*New Recipe* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.068 (P): 16.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (P): 4.3
Alcohol (ABV): 6.68 %
Colour (SRM): 7.7 (EBC): 15.2
Bitterness (IBU): 0.0 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

91.55% Pale Ale Malt
4.23% Caramalt
4.23% Crystal 10



Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with 


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


Open to any and all suggestions!


----------



## O'Henry (18/8/11)

Well, it al depends on how you want to go for it. You could hop burst, with all the hops in the last 20 minutes, or do a lot of dry hop, or a massive flameout addition... Tough one.

Atm, I am a big fan of focused additions rather than spreading them out, so would do a Bittering addition, then say 2g/l Cascade at 15 mins and again @ flameout, with dry hop of Nelson, riwaka and moteuka, somewhere around 1g/l each (you could talk me in to more, which my brew buddy always does...).

I'd bust the total amount of crystal malt down to around 5% as well, just to really let the hops shine.


----------



## Nick JD (18/8/11)

From Epic's site.

_EPIC ARMAGEDDON IPA 

FRONT LABEL

"The Answer To Everything"
Hopmark - 42

BACK LABEL
In the beginning, there was nothing. Then an impish brewer piled a ludicrous amount of hops inot a batch of beer. This zymurgical big bang is Epic Armageddon, an apocalyptic assault on your preconceptions and taste buds. It may be too huge for this fragile planet so enjoy this beer like it was the last one on Earth

INGREDIENTS
Malt - English Pale Ale, Carmalt
Hops - US Cascade, US Centennial, US Columbus, US Simcoe

Alc/Vol - 6.66% (the number of the yeast)
IBU - 60
Style - American-style India Pale Ale .

500ml bottle - 2.6 standard drinks

AROMAS & FLAVOURS
Hops, Hops, Hops 
_

For your IPA, I reckon 60 IBUs of Nelson at 20 minutes. And 1g/L Nelson and Riwaka dry hop.


----------



## Jace89 (18/8/11)

I recently made a IPA and added a hop addition every ten minutes between 60-35, I then added hops every 5mins for the rest till flame out. Brewmate estimated the IBU to about 60. I'm hoping that all the addition make some kind of layering effect....but I don't just experienting . I user Galaxy for bitter with NS and goldings for flavor.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (18/8/11)

Nelson Sauvin is one of my favourite hops and has a permanent place in my freezer.

My house ale is:

5kg of Ale Malt
.3 of Cara-something (depending on my mood)

in your case:

Super Alpha to what makes it an IPA at 60m
30-40g of Nelson Sauvin at 10m

20g cascade dry hopped.

I leave you to decide your final IBU, which you can adjust with your super alpha 60 minute adjustment.

mmmm..... I'm drinking a glass of HECS free celebration ale (see my signature) - this is a deadset pantie remover for the mrs and I'm stoked - could drink this all night.

Goomba


----------



## Tony (18/8/11)

i know i put this in the recipe database when it was first started but i will be buggeredi f i can find it.

This beer was more a NZ IIPA but it was wicked good........ for an IPA version, drop the carared and halve the hops....... 1.060, 50 IBU

YUM

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=261169


----------



## kjparker (19/8/11)

Ok. What do you guys think of this?

Suggestions? Should I up the dry hop additions? I really want that hop bomb hit!

*NZ Hop IIPA* (Imperial IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.075 (P): 18.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.019 (P): 4.8
Alcohol (ABV): 7.37 %
Colour (SRM): 8.5 (EBC): 16.7
Bitterness (IBU): 115.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

89.74% Pale Ale Malt
5.13% Caramalt
5.13% Crystal 10

1.7 g/L Super Alpha (12% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
2 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
1.7 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
1.3 g/L Nelson Sauvin (11.5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
1.3 g/L Riwaka (6.5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Jace89 (19/8/11)

Looks like it'll be a good drop to me! Personally I'd add more hops at 10mins and flameout, but I normally don't dry hop.


----------



## kjparker (19/8/11)

Ok, if nobody has any suggestions for tweaks, I'll probably brew this next weekend... (would have been this one, but my order hasn't arrived from G&G yet!) 

Oh well, might give me a chance to use up that last kit I have on the shelf!


----------



## kjparker (20/8/11)

clueless said:


> Ok, if nobody has any suggestions for tweaks, I'll probably brew this next weekend... (would have been this one, but my order hasn't arrived from G&G yet!)
> 
> Oh well, might give me a chance to use up that last kit I have on the shelf!


Just a thought regarding yeast choice.

I have the following at my disposal:

WLP-022 (re-cultured from white rabbit)
US-05
Coopers Recultured yeast

Any suggestions for which would be my best bet for this beer?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (20/8/11)

Probably US-05 - just because I find it it really complements the hops well.

If you were doing something else, coopers and white rabbit are fine - but they aren't so suitable (IMO) to an IPA - whereas US-05 is quite neutral and will highlight the hops, bitterness and malt/hop balance.

Goomba


----------



## Jace89 (20/8/11)

I agree with Goomba, US-05 is a great yeast. I use it for nearly all my ales and don't plan on changing anytime soon.


----------



## kjparker (21/8/11)

Ok,

Will proceed as planned. I have made a starter from my US05 trub I had left over after I used most of it in my stout, only kept a little bit, enough to do a starter. Did this an hour ago, already got krausen on the top. Look like the yeast is healthy!

On another note, used a Homebrand kit as the source of malt for the starter (cheaper than a bag of DME). Three desert spoons of it in a saucepan of water, came out at 1.045. Noticed however some "grainy" bits at the bottom, is this likely to be some sort of break? I thought the kits filtered this stuff out?


----------



## emnpaul (21/8/11)

clueless said:


> Ok,
> 
> Will proceed as planned. I have made a starter from my US05 trub I had left over after I used most of it in my stout, only kept a little bit, enough to do a starter. Did this an hour ago, already got krausen on the top. Look like the yeast is healthy!
> 
> On another note, used a Homebrand kit as the source of malt for the starter (cheaper than a bag of DME). Three desert spoons of it in a saucepan of water, came out at 1.045. Noticed however some "grainy" bits at the bottom, is this likely to be some sort of break? I thought the kits filtered this stuff out?



More than likeley yes. I have noticed a small amount of break material in lighhter kits and extract beers I've made and I daresay it's there in darks as well but less noticeable. Possibly there will be a bit more break in a Homebrand beer kit as they are supplied by "regular" extract manufacturers under contract and may be the first out of the tank or use lower quality ingredients to make up their profit margin. 



Cheers
Paul


----------



## kjparker (9/9/11)

Ok, Havent gotten around to brewing this yet, and something that is nagging at me is the IBu of this brew. 115 seems a bit high, and going through the4 recipe DB most are around the 70 - 100 mark.

even the epic armageddon IPA is around 60.

Would you recomend I drop the super alpha down a bit, to bring the IBU's under the 100? I like some bitterness there, but I dont want it over powering, or is it likely my other hop additions will balance it out?


----------

